# My growing Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

He/She is starting to show some red color leading me to believe it's a male but would like to have someone elses input. Thanks, and enjoy


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool congrats! Is that his or her castle there?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Its not a shy one so it usually stays towards the top of the tank. Seems uninterested in caves and stuff. Kinda backwards then I thought it would.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Nathan43 said:


> it's a male


Yup

Kevin


----------

